# FX-8350 Stock Cooler vs. CM 212 Evo vs. Corsair H60



## shovenose (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate the AMD stock cooler my CPU runs too warm for my liking.
Somebody recommended H60 to me. Seems a bit pricey, and a lot of people say it's not even that good.

So, which of these would be better?
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099
CORSAIR Hydro Series H60 (CWCH60) High Performance...


----------



## shovenose (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry not sure how I landed on the .ca Newegg site. Here is the correct link:
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Contin...


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2013)

H60 is the best out of the three. I use one on my 2500K and temperatures are great. The H60 is a very good cooler for the price, especially since it beats out some of the best air coolers.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jan 14, 2013)

depending on the airflow of your case the h60 will be better, but the hyper212 does the job pretty damn good from what ive read.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 14, 2013)

OK I've ordered the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo cooler and an additional case fan.


----------



## Pehla (Jan 14, 2013)

good choice..,its prety cheap and it works great...would be great for u if ur not OC to much..


----------



## bmaverick (Jan 14, 2013)

For the most part, the Corsair air cooler is a good buy compared to diving into WCing ($$$$).  Plus the Corsair seems simple enough to clean out the dust bunnies vs. the others or a few WCing RADs.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 21, 2013)

Played GTA IV today for quite a while. The computer cubby hole thing in my desk had some warm air coming out, but CPU was never over 29C


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 21, 2013)

good job. I have always had good luck with the hyper 212's


----------

